# Converting a Vespa moped into an e-ped?



## Electron Power (Jan 2, 2013)

The "bike" was given to me recently by a friend. It is of 70's vintage, has a lot of rust on it, the carb/intake [which I do not have] is broken off of the seized/rusted engine, it needs all new cables & stuff like that, and there is no title.

Since the ICE is toast, I am looking into the feasibility of powering it electrically. If I'm going to title it and put it on the road, I'd like for it to be able to run 50mph, or better. Would say a 24 volt, 3KW motor be sufficient? What would such a motor, with regenerative controller, cost me?


----------



## stonny9 (May 8, 2012)

I would guess it would cost about $1500 for everything. Maybe $300+ for a motor of the 48v kind. Sorry never looked up 24v.


----------



## Electron Power (Jan 2, 2013)

Not worth it, considering overall condition & title-free status. I sed 24V cause I already have 2 large FLA batteries that I use with a 24V trolling motor [initially, anyways]. Also, I assumed that 24V motor & controller are "lower shelf" than higher voltage units, and therefore cheaper - but I could be wrong on that. What about 24V motor ONLY [used would be fine, if good working condition], and I build a simple PWM speed controller with NO regen? And what would be my chances of obtaining a cheap 24V regen controller from a golf cart junkyard? I could go 12V right now by using the motor out of a broken winch that I have. But there is no contoller, and it's probably way too small to get me to 50mph, without any assist from pedalling. I was considering deleting the pedals/crank/sprocket/chain AFTER titling & registering it, anyways. I dunno, maybe the whole thing isn't t even worth bothering with. A choice does have to be made though, as currently it is no more than a piece of junk that is taking up space, not to mention an eye-sore. P.S. - I just noticed that I'm sporting 5 of those yellow high-voltage indicator triangles already, and I haven't even been a member for that long. I don't know exactly what they mean, but I AM impressed. I better ease up a little bit though, so as not to let it make my head swell too much!


----------



## Wreck (Aug 1, 2013)

Electron Power said:


> The "bike" was given to me recently by a friend. It is of 70's vintage, has a lot of rust on it, the carb/intake [which I do not have] is broken off of the seized/rusted engine, it needs all new cables & stuff like that, and there is no title.
> 
> Since the ICE is toast, I am looking into the feasibility of powering it electrically. If I'm going to title it and put it on the road, I'd like for it to be able to run 50mph, or better. Would say a 24 volt, 3KW motor be sufficient? What would such a motor, with regenerative controller, cost me?


I never personally made an electric vehicle but I really, really want to. I have an idea for you. Buy a used electric scooter and salvage the parts to make your lightning machine. I went on craigslist in your area and found this add.. http://williamsport.craigslist.org/for/3930061126.html It is possible that you could pick up this for cheap and easily make your project a reality.


----------

